# Bathroom sink clearance



## rookiebathroomremodeler (Nov 15, 2020)

This is my first time posting.  I am planning a bathroom remodel and am trying to figure out whether the vanity I purchased will be to code.  I'd hate to have to return it, but can if needed. The vanity is 21" deep and 30" long and will be placed across from an angled wall that at its shortest point is 19 inches in front of vanity.  The wall then angles away so that when it is directly across from the sink there is 26 inches of clearance.  At the other end of the vanity the wall is 35 inches away.  Does the 21 inch clearance requirement span the entire length of the vanity or just in front of the sink? 

To put it another way, 28 inches worth of my 30 inch vanity is at least 21 inches away from the opposite wall. 

If the requirement is the entire 30" length of the vanity, how do people get away with corner sinks?

I tried to upload a drawing of the space but it won't let me - tried to explain as best I could.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## e hilton (Nov 15, 2020)

If this is for your house ... why are you concerned with meeting code?


----------



## rookiebathroomremodeler (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes, this is my house.  Should I not be concerned about meeting code?


----------



## ICE (Nov 15, 2020)

California Plumbing Code:
Section 402.5

......._The clear space in front of a water closet, lavatory, or bidet shall be not less than 24 inches_....... 

I suspect that the intent of the code means 24" clearance in front of the entire *lavatory*, which is to say that's not the entire vanity/cabinet.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 15, 2020)

rookiebathroomremodeler said:


> Yes, this is my house.  Should I not be concerned about meeting code?


I guess i misread, thought maybe you were concerned with ADA accessibility details.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 15, 2020)

Rookie, as noted, SF's are not bound by the ADA, only Transitory (as in hotels, dorms.) 
multifamily 4 or more units) are covered by 11A (and in some cases 11B) and FHA/HUD


----------



## classicT (Nov 16, 2020)

From R307.1...


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 16, 2020)

Best (better) practice is 18" centerline in a 36" min. clear space with min. 36" min. in front for future walker or WC (it happens)


----------

